# Happy Birthday, February babies!



## PamfromTx (Feb 1, 2022)

​


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 12, 2022)

​


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 13, 2022)

My mother would have been 92 today.  She lived to be 72.  Happy Birthday Mom.  Here we are sitting together about 1969.


----------



## Bellbird (Feb 13, 2022)

Ruthann, a lovely photo.
Happy Birthday to all the February babies.


----------



## RubyK (Feb 13, 2022)

Happy Birthday to all SF posters who were born in February!


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 13, 2022)

It was my late dad's birthday yesterday.  95th


----------



## Pinky (Feb 13, 2022)

Happy Birthday to all February babies


----------

